# My shoes are finally falling apart...



## rah8907 (Aug 11, 2011)

So, my pair of Sidi Genius 2 shoes are finally falling apart. Right heel cup plastic disintegrated during a ride last night and the heel is coming away from the footbed... :-(

As I haven't purchased new cycling shoes in decades, wondering where to start. Love the pair I have, but I'm afraid my duck tape repair won't hold up very long...

What the heck are Boa cables and are they easy to adjust while riding? Are Sidi Genius 7s worth $250? Anyone have experience with Giro Apeckx II? Are easy to walk in dirt shoes just as comfortable and powerful as road shoes while riding?

Headed to the local shop this week...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

rah8907 said:


> As I haven't purchased new cycling shoes in decades, wondering where to start. Love the pair I have, but I'm afraid my duck tape repair won't hold up very long...


Good luck... so many different brands. No standard among sizing. Most shops only carry a limited variety. 



> What the heck are Boa cables and are they easy to adjust while riding?


Boa's are simply awesome. Once you have them, you'll never go back to buckles or velcro. Very easy to adjust in small increments and while riding. And they're guaranteed for life. Go to their website or call them for replacements, no questions asked.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Boa's are extremely easy to tighten while riding. I think some may have two way dials but with the two models I've had and I think most of them; it's slightly less convenient to loosen them. But still easy.

Sidi's don't use Boa though. They have their own thing that functions like Boa brand. I've only tried them in a store not on a bike but they seem to be a little more difficult to adjust. Not a big deal though.

I assume you mean mountain bike when you say 'dirt shoes'. Those are actually easier to walk in. They are no more or less comfortable (other than walking wise) or powerful simply because they are mtn bike shoes. That depends on the individual shoe in both categories.

You'd need new pedals and probably have slightly different float with mtn bike shoes. So
if you've been good with your road shoes for all these years I'd just stick with road.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

rah8907 said:


> So, my pair of Sidi Genius 2 shoes are finally falling apart. Right heel cup plastic disintegrated during a ride last night and the heel is coming away from the footbed... :-(
> 
> As I haven't purchased new cycling shoes in decades, wondering where to start. Love the pair I have, but I'm afraid my duck tape repair won't hold up very long...
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity how many years you've been riding with your Genius ? Mines are entering their 7th year of use and except for their white not being that much white anymore their are still perfect.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

The big difference between road shoes and mountain shoes, besides the cleat drillings, are that the former are easier to walk in because the cleat is recessed into the sole. I commute a lot and have to walk from my locker to my office, part of that involves walking across a marble floored atrium. Over the years, I've gone to having mountain bike pedals on all my bikes. In the OP's case, mountain bike shoes would also involve buying new pedals.

Most shops carry very limited assortment of shoes. To be a stocking retailer, you have to have an inventory that includes sizes and models. That can be a lot of inventory to carry -- especially given that shoes sell slowly because they last a long time. So don't be surprised to walk into your LBS and not have much to chose from. It's pretty hard to find a LBS that stocks higher end shoes. The shop I go to sells Specialized shoes because they sell Specialized bikes. I've never owned either. 

I third the BOA system. I'm not the most innovative person you'll ever meet, so when the Lake 303 winter shoes I ought last year came with a BOA closure, I wasn't thrilled about it. Till I tried it. It's actually pretty nice. 

I wouldn't even blink at spending $250 on a pair of shoes. How much do you spend on shorts/jerseys and how long do they last? Carbon fiber soles? You want them. One thing you can do is order 2-3 pairs of shoes from an internet vendor like Excel, try them and send the ones you don't like back. My wife did that recently with Sidi and Lake shoes (she kept the Sidi's).


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

tlg said:


> Good luck... so many different brands. No standard among sizing. Most shops only carry a limited variety.
> 
> Boa's are simply awesome.* Once you have them, you'll never go back to buckles or velcro.* Very easy to adjust in small increments and while riding. And they're guaranteed for life. Go to their website or call them for replacements, no questions asked.



LOL...After having one break on a Silca seatpack, and having to waste an hour of my life figuring out which of the 2 dozen+ BOA models to use and how to replace it with (and I'm still not certain I picked the right one)....I am so never buying a pair of shoes with them.


$8 for a new BOA...and another $10USD in shipping...for a 2-bit part.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

rah8907 said:


> Are Sidi Genius 7s worth $250?


Not when Sidi Genius 5 is still around at good price and has buckle that can adjust either direction with ease (press one side or pull one click on the other of the lever).


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

tlg said:


> Boa's are simply awesome. Once you have them, you'll never go back to buckles or velcro. Very easy to adjust in small increments and while riding. And they're guaranteed for life.* Go to their website or call them for replacements, no questions asked*.





Marc said:


> LOL...After having one break on a Silca seatpack, and having to waste an hour of my life figuring out which of the 2 dozen+ BOA models to use and how to replace it with (and I'm still not certain I picked the right one)....I am so never buying a pair of shoes with them.
> 
> 
> $8 for a new BOA...and another $10USD in shipping...for a 2-bit part.


Why would you buy them when they're warrantied for life.. for free?


Boa provides replaceable parts at no charge for the life of the product in which we are integrated. In order to support the continuing improvement of Boa products and the products of the Brands we work with we need the following information in order to provide your parts at no charge. This will also be used as shipping information to get you the parts you need.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I have had BAD LUCK with BOA. Bought a pair of Lake shoes last year with the BOA. I really cannot get enough leverage to properly tighten these shoes! I miss the ratchet lever like the Sidi Genius and Shimano shoes offer. Maybe it is just the design of this shoe?? Maybe it is because I use size 14-15US shoes, and that is a lot of shoe to gather together at the BOA?? I feel like I need a pair of channel lock pliers on the BOA thingy to get these shoes properly snug.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> LOL...After having one break on a Silca seatpack, and having to waste an hour of my life figuring out which of the 2 dozen+ BOA models to use and how to replace it with (and I'm still not certain I picked the right one)....I am so never buying a pair of shoes with them.
> 
> 
> $8 for a new BOA...and another $10USD in shipping...for a 2-bit part.


I could take or leave Boa as far as function goes. But I'd definitely rather deal with replacing one than I would worn out velcro or a broken buckle.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm done with velcro/hook and loop. Never again.

BOA's or their equivalent (yes, they have a lifetime warranty), or laces will be my choice from now on.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Finx said:


> I'm done with velcro/hook and loop. Never again.
> 
> BOA's or their equivalent (yes, they have a lifetime warranty), or laces will be my choice from now on.



+1. I can't say they're "worth it," at their price, but I love the Sidi Carbon Wire's w/Boa I got a couple years ago. No problem with them. If the price spooks you, do remember you could have them for quite a few years. I was replacing 12 year old Sidi Genius that were still functional. Just wanted to update and try the BOA.

I've used BOA's on some other footwear as well with no problem. 

My GF once drifted into my spokes severing her BOA dial off... BOA had a new one free in her mailbox a couple days later. Amazing. I also have zero mechanical skills and I had no trouble installing it.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I could take or leave Boa as far as function goes. But I'd definitely rather deal with replacing one than I would worn out velcro or a broken buckle.


I've broken a buckle exactly once...in all these years. Easily found with one universal part from Sidi. By the time I've worn out hook&loop, the shoes are usually done for anyway. And velcro doesn't cost $15 every time it wears out/breaks.


----------



## rah8907 (Aug 11, 2011)

I've used the same pair of shoes for about 27 years... the same insoles in them. One velcro strap is a little wonky. But the buckles still work even if they've come apart a couple times over the years. The Sidi name has partially fallen off, the heel pads are gone and I'm on the last of the three sets of look clips that came with the shoes. 

Got them around 1992 when I bought a Trek 1400. Still ride that bike. Although over the years my mileage has varied wildly. With kids and work travel, I might ride the 1400 thousands of miles or maybe only a few hundred. Much easier to take running shoes on a work trip. Much easier to pull a tag along or ride wiith the kids on a cheapie bike.


----------



## rah8907 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks all for the good info. I really don't pay much attention to the tech in bikes - I just like to get out and ride (and go fast). Mountain bike, bump around bike or my trusty Trek 1400, I love being on a bike. When I get out of the saddle I get pulled in a million different directions.

Like I said in a earlier reply, over the years my mileage on my Trek 1400 has varied wildly. With kids and work travel, I might ride the 1400 thousands of miles or maybe only a few hundred in a year. Much easier to take running shoes on a work trip. Much easier to pull a tag along or ride wiith the kids on a cheapie bike.

Stopped by a local shop yesterday and tried on a few pairs. Found a pair of LGs that were comfy. But I'm lucky enough to be close-ish to 4 local shops. So will look around more. BOAs, carbon fibre soles and vents in the soles (that's gonna feel weird on my foot) are all new. 

Last night I was at a friends house (we never talk bikes) who rides for a team sponsored by Specialized and took a look at his current road bike... Big mistake. Electronic shifting? Big easy to read Garmin cycle computer (I'm still rocking a 25+ year old Avocet 35)? And online I noticed road bikes with hydraulic disc brakes? What the heck? Starting to think I may be a cave man who just got unthawed. Gotta keep telling myself - Don't look at the new fancy bikes, look away, look away....


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

rah8907 said:


> Last night I was at a friends house (we never talk bikes) who rides for a team sponsored by Specialized and took a look at his current road bike... Big mistake. Electronic shifting? Big easy to read Garmin cycle computer (I'm still rocking a 25+ year old Avocet 35)? And online I noticed road bikes with hydraulic disc brakes? What the heck? Starting to think I may be a cave man who just got unthawed. Gotta keep telling myself - Don't look at the new fancy bikes, look away, look away....


lol. That was funny.
Yes sometimes out of sight - out of mind is a good thing.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

One more on BOA comment that might help you guys feel better about them.

I'm also a surfcaster for Striped Bass, fishing the surfline of rocky environs like Montauk, Block Island, Cuttyhunk, etc. 

We wade into the surf in wetsuits to perch up on flat rocks in the dark. On our feet are boots made by Korkers which have carbide studs on the bottom to grip the slimy barnacle covered rocks. I got the Korker model with BOA for easy on/off, and no soggy laces hanging up on stuff.

Saltwater pounding. BOA has disappointed me exactly once. 

Fishing a point with really, really fine sand on Block Island, the BOA filled up with sand and jammed. Couldn't flush it. Was literally stuck with my feet in the boots on an Island. If I had to cut them away...no more fishing, as there's no stores with boots on Block.

Fortunately, I had the little tool that comes with the BOA with me. Disassembled the dials. Flushed. Re-assembled. Good as new. 

And again...I do zero wrenching on my on bike because I'm incapable.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> And velcro doesn't cost $15 every time it wears out/breaks.



That's true. For those of use who aren't cobblers it'll cost a lot more.


----------



## rah8907 (Aug 11, 2011)

Shoe crisis 2018 has come to a close! Over the last week I've tried on shoes at three shops - Louis Garneau, Fizik, Bontrager, Specialized, Shimano and more. LGs were close, but nothing felt quite right.

Today I stopped by a fourth small, little shop owned by the brother of a close friend - SCORE! He had a small selection of road and mtb shoes on display - including Sidi mtb shoes. Told him I was looking for Sidi road shoes, and he had them in back, and on sale!

Walked out with a pair of Sidi Alba road shoes. Took them for a 20 minute spin this afternoon and I'm in heaven. They feel just like my Genius 2, but better.

Thanks all!


----------



## sneertough (Dec 26, 2013)

rah8907 said:


> So, my pair of Sidi Genius 2 shoes are finally falling apart. Right heel cup plastic disintegrated during a ride last night and the heel is coming away from the footbed... :-(
> 
> As I haven't purchased new cycling shoes in decades, wondering where to start. Love the pair I have, but I'm afraid my duck tape repair won't hold up very long...
> 
> ...


Yup! Sidi is worth considering. It is a good fit for a comfortable and long rides


----------



## TFR (Oct 22, 2005)

I have $300 shimanos, and $90 Bontragers. The Bontragers are darn good at a third the price. just as light, breathable and comfortable


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If you wait to shop till you need them it's hard to find a great deal. My experience is you can find most brands of shoes for 50% or more off if you are patient. I have a $300+ pair of Shimano's - scooped up on sale for $130 because it was discontinued last year. My other Shimano road shoes were starting to show some wear, probably still could have another year in them but figured the sale price was pretty sweet so got the new ones. Shimano has consistent sizing and fit across their lines from what i can tell. 

I would have liked to try the BOA fasteners but not having experienced them, I'm very happy with the ratchet and velcro.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

My Sidis died after about 17 years of service. I replaced with the Lace Up Giro Empires that were on sale. I couldn't be happier. I love the laces. Gives a ton of flexibility in where you want them snug and when the system dies (laces), unlike velcro or Boa, they are easily replaced


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> My Sidis died after about 17 years of service. I replaced with the Lace Up Giro Empires that were on sale. I couldn't be happier. I love the laces. Gives a ton of flexibility in where you want them snug and when the system dies (laces), unlike velcro or Boa, they are easily replaced


If I had lace up cycling shoes I imagine I'd be lacing them up and re lacing them countless times just to make sure both feet are tightened up to same spec.


----------

